# Umik-1 USPS delivery problems ** SOLVED **



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey guys..

Anyone have problems with delivery from MiniDSP ????

They ship using from Hong Kong using Speepost.

Speedpost reports the package as delivered but I
have not received it !!!

I have received 50+ packages from Ebay and Amazon
some from mainland China and never had problems.

Now after emailing Speedpost they are pushing me 
on to some MTO tracking whatever with no instructions
tracking number whatever.

Oh yeah I can call a Hong Kong number to talk to someone.


MiniDSP hasn't responded yet to my email about the package.

I believe MiniDSP has fulfilled the order, but their delivery
service they have chosen, Speedpost, is proving a pain.

I just want the package MiniDSP sent me...

Thanks


----------



## monomer (Dec 3, 2006)

Nope, I've been fortunate in that regard. I've had packages sent to me from Hong Kong using SpeedPost a few times now and it's always arrived amazingly fast though the package got a bit banged up a couple times in all the haste, so far, its been quite reliable for me (knock-on-wood). Hopefully miniDSP can do some tracking from their end but you might have to give them a day or two get back with you on what they find out. Since you paid through PayPal you'll be protected in any event and that should also give miniDSP added incentive to help you solve the problem fast. Hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just received this from MTO

Notes on Mail Tracing
If you are tracing for local mail items, please kindly note that we shall initiate the investigation accordingly. A case reference number will be provided separately and the enquiry period starts upon the availability of the case reference number.

For tracing of outward mail items, we shall initiate the investigation with the concerned postal administration accordingly. 

*Please note that the overseas postal administration on some occasions takes up to two months to complete their investigation.* 

You will be provided with a case reference number separately and the enquiry period starts upon the availability of the case reference number.

Wonderful !!!!!!!!


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Grumble Grumble against myself.....

MiniDSP people sent me an email in response but.....

Gmail stacks replies so I didn't see it... that's my story and
I'm stickin to it....

Anyway at 22:47 yesterday they responded and proved
very concerned and cooperative.

I just would have liked to know that indeed once Speedpost
sends it to the US the USPS postal service takes over...

That seems logical, so there is a case in which the package reports
delivered to USPS and they deliver once its in the US, but this
is not confirmed yet, I will contact USPS..

So i phoned USPS and they need a USPS tracking number
which Speedpost did not supply......

I'm now going to the USPS office to find out.

My sister says she always has to sign paperwork for a package....

Any way thank you MiniDSP for your concern........

Thanks all for reading my woes....

I'm building a Mr. Linkwitz pluto clone and will be buying a
MiniDSP board.

Hopefully I will post what my design is here later......

See my ambitious plans http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/65617-first-speaker-attempt.html#axzz2L0lxgqeD


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's the deal..

miniDSP has sent me more emails about investigation
of the package delivery.

They sent me a copy that had a signature of my name but....

I can't read the signature at all...
Its not mine.
My sister and her husband state they did not receive
any package surrounding that date at all....

I've never signed for a package at that location....
I've never been at that location when a package arrived...
I always always sign with my middle initial.. this did not have it.

Total flabbergastedness !!!

There are two restaurants on either side but these are personal
long time friends of my sister...
She talked to them last week, and today I talked to them...
No package arrived....

Hope miniDSP has insurance on this package...
They offered to send another this week if this is not sorted out...
but I don't want anyone to be out money if I can help it...

Doesn't look good for me after a USPS signature... 
even if it wasn't mine and by my word, I haven't ever signed for
a package at this location

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....

Just wanted to clear this up so others aren't skeptical
of miniDSP or delivery.
miniDSP was true to their word about 5 day delivery
because I followed the package from Hong Kong, through
US customs and supposed USPS delivery.

When at the USPS post office again today someone was
looking for their lost package....

Thanks


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, hope it all works out.

Someone else signing for it is crazy! 

What a nuisance.


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah well ...

I almost think I attracted too much bad karma
when asking about Umik-1 availability in another thread.

It would be nice to change the title to:
Umik-1 USPS delivery problems

just to give miniDSP a break ....


Your a senior moderator...

Could you change the titles ???


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

JackF999 said:


> Yeah well ...
> 
> I almost think I attracted too much bad karma
> when asking about Umik-1 availability in another thread.
> ...


Yep. It's done!


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Muchisimas gracias senor !!!!


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

One more thing about this...

The tracking number provided by Speedpost
flows through to USPS, meaning you can
use the Speedpost number with USPS
to track the package....


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

monomer said:


> Nope, I've been fortunate in that regard. I've had packages sent to me from Hong Kong using SpeedPost a few times now and it's always arrived amazingly fast though the package got a bit banged up a couple times in all the haste, so far, its been quite reliable for me (knock-on-wood). Hopefully miniDSP can do some tracking from their end but you might have to give them a day or two get back with you on what they find out. Since you paid through PayPal you'll be protected in any event and that should also give miniDSP added incentive to help you solve the problem fast. Hope you get it sorted out soon.


I would notify PayPal ASAP as I believe you only have 30 days to file a claim.


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

You think Paypal would pay a claim with a package
that was signed upon receipt ?

That would be very nice of them.

I'm going to wait till miniDSP informs me about insurance
on this. Then next will be a Paypal claim..

If I can........

But I want this Umik-1 nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!
As in a week ago.....................
Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hahahhaaaaaahhaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwww


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JackF999 said:


> You think Paypal would pay a claim with a package
> that was signed upon receipt ?
> 
> That would be very nice of them.
> ...


They might pay if the signature can not be proven to be yours. You don't by any chance have security cameras do you? I was just thinking... If the driver lost the package he might be inclined to sign for it himself so he didn't get in trouble.


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

This is pretty much a dead horse now.

Supervisors at USPS state they do not verify identity 
if it is not "restricted access". Not sure if it costs more for this.

My hope is that miniDSP had insurance so they will not have to
sell a few more extra Umik-1s to make up the difference.

Its not fair to have miniDSP pay if I claim against Paypal it
will go against miniDSP.

I am going to order a miniDSP board but I want them
to make it restricted access and will pay extra if needed.
That or insurance if it is necessary.


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

I looked up "restricted delivery" and they want $4.75 extra just to have the
postman look at a drivers license to verify identity.

USPS wants to get rid of Saturday delivery. 
I say maybe its time to discount some pensions..........


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, let me set the tone for this post….

Imagine a 1000 voice choir, bass, baritone, tenors, alto, sopranos …
Singing “Oh Happy Day !!! Oh Happy Dayyyyyy !!!! “
Imagine little cherubs and Purcell fairy queens dancing in delight, pinching, pinching !!!

Yes, the package ( unlike Elvis ) is in the house….

My sister’s hair salon has had new post people and they put it in
the wrong mail container. I think they signed it in my name and left it.
I asked my brother-in-law to have someone check those, but obviously
they did not check the one it was in..
The owner of the complex had one of his employees check and he found it.

So miniDSP performed flawlessly, Speedpost performed flawlessly,
USPS not so much….



My little problematic journey is now over…
Thanks to all the crew… my manager and above all my fans ,…


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

So I informed miniDSP of my success in finding the package...

Here is their reply

Customer Team @ miniDSP

9:55 PM (1 hour ago)

to me
Robert,

Ahah, that's is indeed great news. We actually had one unit ready to ship via Fedex today. Glad that you got it in the end.
We're certainly sorry for the trouble.

Have fun with your mic. 



Good people those miniDSP guys.........


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

So to sum up this whole thread and express my philosophical view...

I would like to quote the esteemed and beloved American poet..
Gilda Radner

When confronted by severe and oppressive criticism by
Chevy Chase and Jane Curtin 
in her historic words...

"NEVER MIND" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

